# eclipse-Workspace auf USB



## MisterX (21. Jan 2010)

Hi, ich habe nun das Vergnügen mit Eclipse in Kontakt zu treten. Das überfordert mich jetzt total als newbie. 
Das erste Problem das ich habe, sind verschiedene Plattformen. Im Unterricht arbeiten wir unter Windows und zu Hause habe ich linux oder mac. Das zweite ist, das ich überall die gleiche Einstellungen haben sollte. Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird hier alles in dem Workspace abgespeichert?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Workspace auf einem USB-Stick?

Vielleicht hat mir jemand zu dem Thema ein paar Ratschläge?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## musiKk (21. Jan 2010)

MisterX hat gesagt.:


> Das erste Problem das ich habe, sind verschiedene Plattformen. Im Unterricht arbeiten wir unter Windows und zu Hause habe ich linux oder mac.


Uhm... aha...



> Das zweite ist, das ich überall die gleiche Einstellungen haben sollte. Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird hier alles in dem Workspace abgespeichert?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Workspace auf einem USB-Stick?



Eclipse speichert alle Einstellungen im Workspace. Solltest Du aber Plugins installieren, liegen die im Eclipse-Verzeichnis.
Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrungen mit einem Workspace auf einem USB-Stick, aber das sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Geeeee (21. Jan 2010)

Workspace an sich und workspace-spezifische Einstellungen (bspw. Farben / Toolbars) sollten klappen.
Bei z.B. Proxyeinstellungen wird aber die globale Einstellung verwendet. Das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, weil ich manchmal einen Workspace mit Proxy und einen ohne brauche.

Bedenke aber auch das Encoding der Sourcefiles. Wenn du Windows-Encoding auf dem Mac oder Linux öffnest, könntest du Probleme bekommen, falls du Umlaute o.ä. verwendest.


----------



## bronks (21. Jan 2010)

Aus neugier hab ich schnell mal einen Workspaces greped. Bei mir stehen in den .metadata einige absolute Windowspfade ... ...


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2010)

Die meisten Einstellungen sollten erhalten bleiben, andere allerdings nicht (Pfade zu Bibliotheken, Pfade zu Java Installationen,...).
In jedem Fall musst du das Encoding auf beiden Rechnern auf UTF-8 Stellen sonst gibt es Probleme mit Sonderzeichen.


----------

